# No Stash?



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

With me it's lack of will power.HeeHee :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

With me it's champagne taste....beer wallet!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

A space issue for me. I live with my husband in 542 square feet of climate controlled area plus a 120 sq ft of studio/workshop/guest room just outside the back door. It is insulated and has heat as well. In this small space we both have full-size desks and an eight-foot long couch in the living room; a corner of the kitchen has become my sewing area and we save the bedroom for sleep and clothing storage (like most, i presume). There is enough space for everything except laying out full size quilts to baste--for that i use a friend's living room floor.

I invested in fabric and yarn until I filled the available storage and now I must use what i have before I am permitting myself to bring in any more. Self-discipline is the key for my situation.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.

I don't have a LYS close and I stay off websites unless I'm looking for something specific for a specific project.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Aunt Kitty, do you sell off some of your stash when it gets to be too much or are you happy to have it all around you ?~! I bought a bag of baby yarn from a KP woman who let it go for a reasonable amount and I feel it necessary to use that up before I try buying any more--no matter how pretty it is.... It's hard but the space dictates how much stuff will fit in it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I was happy yp have it around, but I let go of so so much yarn that I knew I'd never use. I donated a lot and made a lot of items to donate. It got to be a squeeze when I down sized my house. I got rid of lots of yarn and lots of fabric and only kept what I knew I would eventually use and even that much stash is steadily dwindling.

It just came down to wanting to simplify my life, which meant simplifying my *stuff*. The local second hand store loved me for months...they LOVED seeing me drive up in my truck! I never had to carry a thing in...they ran out to get it!


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

WHAT???? No stash??? Sacrilege. I know that space and funds do limit us and that we do need discipline in containing ourselves, but if you are creative, which we are, then you do need more than you can use. The excitement is in the planning and then preparation of finding what you can and want to make.

Please enjoy admitting to having and then using stash. (Even if you do hide some of it from our near and dears.)

Sharon SA


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Am... When I see something I like I just can't resist it - and even when it's something I actually can't use... I just need to see it, I need to hold it, I need to touch it... and yes, it's lack of will power.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a stash but not as big as others. I have certin yarns that I know what I will knit with, some cheaper yarn, but nice will be made up for charity jumpers for children and babies which need to be colourful, just when I catch up with all my WIPs. My yarn will go to my daughter if anything happens to me, so she will have a stash as well.


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been amazed at the good quality wool yarns I've picked up at my local thrift store. Especially in spring and summer. I find them tough to resist, because when they're gone, they're gone! LYS is easier to resist cuz I can always return.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm always buying yarn at church sales, charity shops, or car boot sales. The trouble is, there isn't always the right amount to make something, so it goes in the stash until I find the pattern to suit what I have. To my shame, the stash is getting out of hand.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I only have one basket mostly oddments, I guess I just buy the yarn for a specific pattern. I nenver know what to buy as if I don't have a project in mind and I guess for me that is the fun choosing when I am in the mood. But in saying that I have a fantastic Lys and 2 craft stores Spotligh and lincraft within a 10 minute drive.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

My stash, if you can call it that, consists of leftovers from past projects. I would love to have a real stash but when I see a yarn I just don't know how much to buy for an unspecified project!, I did it once and now have 2 skeins of 2 different yarns that I don't know what to do with. Don't have enough for what I want to do and too much for something else. So how do you calculate how much to buy when you don't have a project in mind?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

No Stash....what? I'm sorry, can you say that again please...I just don't understand what that means....


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> A space issue for me. I live with my husband in 542 square feet of climate controlled area plus a 120 sq ft of studio/workshop/guest room just outside the back door. It is insulated and has heat as well. In this small space we both have full-size desks and an eight-foot long couch in the living room; a corner of the kitchen has become my sewing area and we save the bedroom for sleep and clothing storage (like most, i presume). There is enough space for everything except laying out full size quilts to baste--for that i use a friend's living room floor.
> 
> I invested in fabric and yarn until I filled the available storage and now I must use what i have before I am permitting myself to bring in any more. Self-discipline is the key for my situation.


You probably could teach the rest of us something about creative storage solutions! I admire your self control. It would be very difficult for me to make those sacrifices. You'll find me at the Yarnaholic Support Group...oh wait! You already know about KP!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.
> 
> I don't have a LYS close and I stay off websites unless I'm looking for something specific for a specific project.


I don't understand, AuntKnitty. Is it because you are anticipating completing projects and thereby reducing your stash? Or is your stash putting too much pressure on you?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I was happy yp have it around, but I let go of so so much yarn that I knew I'd never use. I donated a lot and made a lot of items to donate. It got to be a squeeze when I down sized my house. I got rid of lots of yarn and lots of fabric and only kept what I knew I would eventually use and even that much stash is steadily dwindling.
> 
> It just came down to wanting to simplify my life, which meant simplifying my *stuff*. The local second hand store loved me for months...they LOVED seeing me drive up in my truck! I never had to carry a thing in...they ran out to get it!


I see now what you mean. I have actually started doing something similar, but in moderation. Every time any of the kids visit I send them home with something. The other day I suggested to one son that he cook something in a crockpot and he said he didn't have one. I said,"Here. Take this one!"
If I get rid of enough "stuff" my yarn will be able to breathe!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I *CRAVE* variegated now that I have learned how to work on socks. The delicious swirl going down to the heel and back to the toe. MMMMMM!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Sharon SA said:


> WHAT???? No stash??? Sacrilege. I know that space and funds do limit us and that we do need discipline in containing ourselves, but if you are creative, which we are, then you do need more than you can use. The excitement is in the planning and then preparation of finding what you can and want to make.
> 
> Please enjoy admitting to having and then using stash. (Even if you do hide some of it from our near and dears.)
> 
> Sharon SA


Are we related? That's how I think!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Spiralspirit said:


> I've been amazed at the good quality wool yarns I've picked up at my local thrift store. Especially in spring and summer. I find them tough to resist, because when they're gone, they're gone! LYS is easier to resist cuz I can always return.


Luckily, there is no voice in my head asking me "Now what are you going use that for?" when I see such bargains. Instead I hear "Wow! That's nice yarn for the price!" or "It will go with some you already have!" I am not in the habit of arguing when I hear voices...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> With me it's champagne taste....beer wallet!


Same here :shock: :shock:


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

At long last I am getting my stash addiction under control. 

Why and how.

Yes I know you are all on the edge of your seats reading this, wondering how I have got this addiction under control.

Why ... because I simply have nowhere to put any more wool. My space is very limited and I have now decided just to buy pure wool, no more acrylic. 

During my travels I found Bendigo Woollen Mills, yes, you guessed it. I am now addicted to pure wool, so the idea is to knit as much of the acrylic that I can and then replace it with pure wool.

I have not bought any wool since the 31st December, that is amazing in its self as I use to buy at least a couple of balls each week. I knit hats for the homeless, so I just need one 100 gram ball for that.

I plan on putting $10 away each week for pure wool, as pure wool is twice the price of acrylic.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I started out with no stash.

Then I started to knit and/or crochet and embroider and sew.

Just to name some of what is in my SOS.

yarn, floss, fabric

SOS = Stash of Stuff


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a lot of yarn but have had to downsize because we're moving. I gave half of it away and now have a blanket chest, 2 plastic bins, a shopping bag and a small box full of yarn. This is all yarn that I know will be used. It's hard to not purchase a yarn that "speakks" to me but I am determined to not buy any more yarn until I have used up at least half of what I have now.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> ... I have now decided just to buy pure wool, no more acrylic. .


Good for you!

And I think it's important to support home industries.

So saying, I have Icelandic Lopi and Australian merino and camel which never came from the Pennine slopes and ...

But once they're used it WILL be all Yorkshire. Well, English. Or Welsh. Or British ...

By the way, I like the idea of making hats for the homeless, thanks to whoever said that. If you read this, where can I get a pattern?


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

with me it is a choice and discipline not to have a big stash, when I have a few odd balls I knit small projects with them in wahtever colours there are there and bits of balls I knit scarves and hats for the homeless, and I won't buy new yarn until it is almost exhausted


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

My stash is kept close to my easy chair and in the cupboard of my desk and all over the place - much to my dearest's chagrin. As I cannot drive at the moment my husband has to take me everywhere and so he reins me in when I want more wool. Oh for the day my cataract is sorted and I can drive myself!!!


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never called myself a knitter. So I guess it's OK if I've never had a 'stash' as such. However, when I'm not machine-embroidering I get fits of itchy fingers, and must have something in my hands. Knitting squares for charity is ideal, or scarves [the boring easy ones]. These I can knit on the train, or in front of TV, or even alongside the sewing machine while it stitches out a long, single-colour design for me. So ... how come I do have a 'stash' ... if the huge bag of oddments that I've collected, some I've bought, more that people have kindly given me to 'pass on to charity' [in the form of knitted squares I guess!] can be called a stash! I guess I'm in good company here after all.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

I must be very undisciplined! I could open a shop with my stash!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I love natural fibres and have been collecting them for many many years. 

Some people collect pottery figurines, some collect artwork, I collect yarn. I love hand dyed yarns.

I knit whenever I have spare moments. And love every minute of it.

Some knitting will be for family (apparently hand made socks are really in with teenagers), some for myself and lots for charity (hats scarves, throws and blankets...must add mittens to the list!)

And there are some skeins that are so beautiful, I just want to look at them for now until the right project comes long.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, with us it's a bit of both. We have three children and a one bedroom flat, so storage and finance wise, we buy what we need, the small balls of yarn I have of yarn are all gifted as birthday presents.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Yesterday I saw this beautiful color yarn, made me want to lick it...lol..... the color was "boysenberry" oh my gosh sooooo pretty, but I touched it ,and wished on it , and fell in love, and put It back on the shelf, and said good bye, and walked away, because as of now, I really have no more room for stash, and I need to get my car undercoated, and I am saving for tires for next winter, and I wanna go back to Calif this year to see my kids and grandson, etc....etc....etc...and even though I work a 48 hour week I don't even make enough to live on my own....*sigh* so, sometimes my tightwaddedness , wins out over my desire to "make love" ( figuratively speaking) to a lovely ball of yarn! 
So is that considered will power or self-preservation? I donno, but it means that lovely yarn is still on the shelf and not here at home with me....lol


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a stash, some of it fills a large 4ft ottoman in my living room the rest is hidden in bags and boxes in my bedroom and wardrobe. I have enough to keep me busy realistically for the next 12 months and beyond, but I can't resist my lys, she always has something new in there and she always has something interesting in the bargin bin, and I can't walk past a bargain. 
I just wish I knew how to knit money to keep me in my habit haha


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stash? Well, if you consider left overs a "stash" I have some. I only buy yarn for the item I want to make. I always wonder when people buy yarn they must have or at a good price, do they have a project in mind, or will an idea come to them later on? My practical self is a huge oak, my creative self is a teeny weeny seedling. :-D


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I cannott resist a sale buy earlie in he year to have a years supply,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am addicted and no power...no problem. :lol: :lol:


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

for me it is a matter of no money


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have a large stash 2 wicker picnic baskets mostly left over from previous projects. Its a storage thing not much room


----------



## highlandgran (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't often dib into discussions but was intrigued by this one about stash. I have a large disorganised stash in the built in cupboard in my bedroom. The only way I can keep track of anything is to seperate yarn into weights and write that on the outside of the bags I keep it in. Then I can have a lovely rummage to decide what colour I want to use. That's the theory anyway, I usually end up rummaging through several bags to see what else I have, as I've usually got other projects in mind all the time, as I crochet as well as knit. I couldn't survive without my stash lol


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

had a stash but Hurricane Sandy took care of it all.. as well as some finished items


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Over the new year weekend, I organized my stash and put everything on my tablet app, so I would know what I had when I happened on some new yarn. Much of it I hadn't seen in years and couldn't remember why I bought it. Gave some away (not much, though) and am now looking forward to retirement (11 months, 19 days away) to knit it up. Hopefully, I won't have added too much (but there's the annual pilgrimage to WEBS, and my LYS is having a yarn tasting, and there's the Knit n Knibble B'day part in June....)


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

I couldn't be without my stash. I admit I cannot enter a wool shop without coming out with something new I have discovered. I knit for charity so I can really pick and choose my projects to use up all those leftovers. I don't buy large amounts (unless for a specific project). Hats, mitts etc can always be made out of leftovers, also blankets. Have just started trying to use different textured wool which is proving very interesting. I just love wool and am glad I do have the space (it takes up all the storage in the guest room). If I don't get round to using it all, it won't be wasted as the charity shops will enjoy the profit from it. I just love wool, just looking at it while deciding what to make next makes me feel good. Just looking at it even.......


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to have a room (son's old room) for my crafts. When I was working I would buy yarn in various colors to make hats for charity. It will be almost 3 years since I lost that job and was very thankful to have the stash since No extra money to buy yarn with. I've gone through a lot but still have a lot. It saved my sanity.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

craftin nani said:


> had a stash but Hurricane Sandy took care of it all.. as well as some finished items


That is a serious reason for lack of Stash. And to lose completed projects too. How awful, we who havent suffered this are really very fortunate. How do you cope with all the losses and destruction? I do hope things are getting together again and that you are rising 'like the phoenix'. Big hug.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

There is only my husband & I in a 2200 sq ft house and he's away all week. We don't need the space but my obsession does  I downsized my stash when we moved. This is what's left.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

craftin nani said:


> had a stash but Hurricane Sandy took care of it all.. as well as some finished items


Oh, I'm so sorry!!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Years ago when I crocheted a lot, I only bought the yarn needed for whatever project I was going to do. I've only been knitting for about 3 years and I can't stop buying yarn! I just can't resist it. Like many of us have said, someday I might not be able to buy yarn and I want to make sure I have plenty of it if that day ever comes. ;-)


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


LOL


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

to the person who loost everything to sandy you lost everything to nature. I lost everything I owned a complete house of belongings yarn books cloths shoes I mean everything to a person who was supposed to be myfriend. I paid him every month my half of the storage fee so what he did with the money I have no Idea I also lost all my military papers, medals ect. I didn't even know the shed went up for auction I can only hope my stuff found a good home


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.
> ...


I have to admit that my stash becomes a pressure instead of a pleasure when there is too much in it. I end up hurrying through projects instead of relaxing and enjoying them. I have in enough for 3 larger projects -sweaters, and 4 smaller ones - shawls or scarves. So probably 6 months knitting at the very most with leftovers for mitts, hats etc. I hate to buy yarn and not be able to use it reasonably soon. For me the pleasure doesn'y lie in the having but in the using. Mt biggest pleasure is buying yarn and starting to knit it as soon as I get it home. I don't have more that 3 wips at any one time for the same reason - they become a burden, instead of pure pleasure.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

logicfrog1 said:


> to the person who loost everything to sandy you lost everything to nature. I lost everything I owned a complete house of belongings yarn books cloths shoes I mean everything to a person who was supposed to be myfriend. I paid him every month my half of the storage fee so what he did with the money I have no Idea I also lost all my military papers, medals ect. I didn't even know the shed went up for auction I can only hope my stuff found a good home


That is so awful. It hurts to trust someone and then find out you shouldn't. I believe what goes around comes around so maybe someday someone will track you down and return your papers and metals.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

As I hang my head in false shame, I too admit no control.
Maybe we need a YSA "Yarn Stash Annonamous" So we can help each other through the shame of it all.
HA HA HA HA HA she madly laughs...It could turn into a wild fun yarn swap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barajean (Sep 3, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> My stash, if you can call it that, consists of leftovers from past projects. I would love to have a real stash but when I see a yarn I just don't know how much to buy for an unspecified project!, I did it once and now have 2 skeins of 2 different yarns that I don't know what to do with. Don't have enough for what I want to do and too much for something else. So how do you calculate how much to buy when you don't have a project in mind?


You can always use a ball or two of yarn for trimming a cardigan or making a vest with different panels of color!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a closet system of yarn bins sorted by color but its almost all leftovers and no stash to speak of. I only buy when I've decided what I want to make and then I go looking for just the right yarn. 

But I'm that way with everything. My pantry and refrigerator are rarely full because I want to use up what I have. I have a lot of clothes but I'm always sorting through getting rid of what is extra and needs to be donated. I buy a lot of books but only keep a few; the rest go to relatives or friends of the library.

...and most of all, I love to throw things away!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I do have a stash and lots of good storage. When my favorite yarn shop closed I got great deals on stackable wooden crates and great yarn I otherwise passed over. Yesterday I decided to make a quick shawl for a cancer patient and rather than buying yarn, I used the expensive yarn that I got for a good price. Nice. What's the point of saving it?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a small stash that fits underneath a shelf in my bedroom. Sometimes I give yarn to a fellow knitter if I realize I won't be using it. Other times I have a ball going through it when a new project catches my eye. If I can't find what I'm looking for in my stash I simply go out and buy the yarn I need for my project.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Have you ever seen the show "Hoarding: Buried Alive" ?? I told my husband I am starting to worry about myself----and he didn't laugh! So, I'm sorting and donating. Old stuff that I know I'll never use will go or be made into scarves to donate to the hospital gift shop where I work. I HAVE to buy new though. So many gorgeous natural yarns these days. And the colors!! I just need to build up a supply of patterns, then I can justify my new purchases.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a lot of one or two skeins of this and that but have the fun of making something for someone else, mainly donations. It keeps me off the street and out of harms way. I don't have a bit of will power and no doubt have made a real problem for my kids when I'm gone and pushing up daisies. My stash will make another like KPer real happy.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I am a saver. I shop online, the markdown bin at my LYS,garage sales, thrift shops, Goodwill, St.Vincent de Paul, and any other source for good deals. My stash is huge and I keep adding to it and I will until the day I die. I store all my yarn in plastic containers and zip lock bags in a huge closet with many shelves. I love to just open the doors and stare at it. As long as I have the room and not breaking the bank I will charge forward and enjoy my guilty pleasure.


----------



## mkayknits (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm glad you asked this question. I'm a fairly new knitter - about two and a half years. I don't really have any stash to speak of, just leftovers from past projects. I wondered sometimes if there was something wrong with me after reading how so many people DO have lots of yarn. I don't have a lot of storage space, so I don't want to accumulate more than I have room for. But I have also noticed that I sometimes browse patterns while I'm in the middle of a project and get really excited about two or three ideas to do next. Then, when I'm ready to start something new, those ideas don't always seem as interesting as they did earlier. So I worry that if I buy yarn for a future project it will just sit there unused. I guess I also like to go to my LYS where most of the yarn is kind of expensive and I am really mindful of my budget.


----------



## maman141 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been trying to reorganize my stash for several days now. Filled nine totes and still need probably three or four more. Whatever doesn't fit will be donated to a friend who does charity knitting for kids. I have decided that I really cannot buy any more yarn until I have used up some of what I've already accumulated.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm with grandmere - my only stash is leftovers from past projects. I just can't see the point in buying a bunch of yarn that I don't know what I'll do with. I'll occassionally buy a single skein of novelty yarn that I know I can work into something for my nieces.

Don't hate me, but I also never have more than one WIP. It drives me crazy to have unfinished projects. It's hard for me to even start the next page in scrapbooking when I have a knitting project going.


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

My sister only buys yarn when she's ready to start a project, and only enough to do that one project. I don't know how she does it.

I took my stash out of storage to start using it - then immediately started adding to it. It's now doubled in size (at least). I do sell on Ebay, Etsy and the various forums - the problem is I want to keep all of it! The idea was to" trade up" - sell the old stash of mostly acrylic so I could get yarn I didn't know existed when I started stashing. The stash is currently so out of control that I've set a limit on myself - no more yarn until I've sold at least a couple bins.


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

Donniek,and my daughters think i have a stash,3 plastics totes and 2 with partly used yarns.they call me a hoarder.LOL


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

shan said:


> There is only my husband & I in a 2200 sq ft house and he's away all week. We don't need the space but my obsession does  I downsized my stash when we moved. This is what's left.


Oh, my gosh! Visiting you must be like visiting the LYS! I think I' m I love!!!!


----------



## jamarshall15 (Jul 27, 2012)

Stash accumulation is hereditary. My husband found my mother's (now passed) in the attic when he renovated. I just spent my week's vacation in December organizing my stash because the hubby finally noticed that it "seems to be growing". Now there is nice room for anything else of interest. (Yes more was just added last week ... and better yet there is another baby on the way ... so next project is up)


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> Silver Threads said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have now decided just to buy pure wool, no more acrylic. .
> ...


I just finished one that I hadn't tried before. It's a PDF document and there's nothing on it that says where it came from. Do a search for Astonomicalyy Awesome Hat. Quick and easy - and no seams. I used circular needles, and when I didn't have enough stitches to go any further with the decreases, I just threaded yarn thru the remaining stitches and pulled tight. Looks great. Will be posting picture later today.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> ...and most of all, I love to throw things away!


... feels faint ...


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


Limited funds.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

craftin nani said:


> had a stash but Hurricane Sandy took care of it all.. as well as some finished items


How awful! Hope your life is getting back on track ... Sandy was a devastating storm in so many respects! What is your favorite yarn and/or thing to knit?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

shan said:


> There is only my husband & I in a 2200 sq ft house and he's away all week. We don't need the space but my obsession does  I downsized my stash when we moved. This is what's left.


OMG! I guess I really don't have a stash after all!

I must say that when I really start thinking about all the yarn I have, I tend to get "nervous" about it in that I want to hurry up and finish what I'm working on so I can use up some of the yarn in my stash.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

For me, my small stash is my attempt to focus. Knitting is where I am most successful at staying on task and not going off in a hundred directions at once. It is calming and therapeutic. Too much stash would make it just another thing that I wasn't getting finished.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

trasara said:


> I only have one basket mostly oddments, I guess I just buy the yarn for a specific pattern. I nenver know what to buy as if I don't have a project in mind and I guess for me that is the fun choosing when I am in the mood. But in saying that I have a fantastic Lys and 2 craft stores Spotligh and lincraft within a 10 minute drive.


Now that would be almost suicidal for me - Our nearest LYS is close to two hours away, a local store has a fairly good yarn selection, but everything else is a planned trip to get to. I really have reduced my stash by not purchasing anything other than extreme bargains or specific needs yarn for over a year now. Luckily, I have wonderful friends and family that are constantly buying said bargains for me; the stash has grown due to their donations!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

I find I follow the path of least resistance! I've only been knitting for 2-3 years, so although my stash is not as large as some, it does give my DH pause! I find I can't resist either gorgeous colorways or the feel of soft, squishy yarns .... And then there are the patterns! LOL! I find a pattern, see I don't have the " perfect" yarn to knit it up, find the yarn buy it, and put it aside until I've finished a few WIP ... But then there is another pattern, more yarn, etc, etc. and it is not just yarn! It's bags and needles too!!!! :wink:


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

amazing to me what you can cope with. had 5 feet of water and lost everything in the house. I was lucky in that my house stood whereas some of my neighbors homes were crushed. rebuilding but its taking time living in an apt for now.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My stash has to stay small due to living in an RV. I have shared this before. We need to keep our weight down when we are moving from one location to another so I stock up once we arrive and have to knit everything down to very little stash when we hit the road. My stash has to stay confined to the space under the bed which is only 2 foot, by 3 foot by 1 foot high plus whatever I keep in my bags near my chair. Whatever stash I have left is shoved in the cupboard with my dishes and glasses when we move on to keep them from rattling and breaking.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought a knitting spool recently so I am stashing AWAY!!!


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

One doesn't need a LYS to build a stash. I have never lived near one but have a 40 yr stash. A lot of fancy yarns from Big Lots to make items to sell at bazaars. I had just moved and sorted my stash then the phone call came. Someone cleaning out and had yarn to get rid of. I came home with over 2 doz. cones of yarn. Some weighing several pounds. Oh well, I will just keep on knitting!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

There's always the ceiling.


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

I absolutely love yarn and often think it would be great to have a stash, but my personality traits (?-flaw) just can't manage it. I can't handle having just about anything that doesn't have a pre-defined purpose - not just knitting. So, I decide on a project, purchase the yarn, completer it, then go to the next. I have 2 projects on needles right now (joined a KAL) and am a bit uncomfortable. I keep trying though. Maybe one day I'll be able to claim that I have a stash!!!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Hilda said:


> One doesn't need a LYS to build a stash. I have never lived near one but have a 40 yr stash. A lot of fancy yarns from Big Lots to make items to sell at bazaars. I had just moved and sorted my stash then the phone call came. Someone cleaning out and had yarn to get rid of. I came home with over 2 doz. cones of yarn. Some weighing several pounds. Oh well, I will just keep on knitting!


So true. I have a neighbor here in the park who said she doesn't have to go yarn shopping. Her hubby and sister both love to hit garage sales. Whenever they see yarn they tell the person that Sandy uses the yarn to make hats for the local Head Start program and are either given the yarn for free or barter a price on the whole lot. When I arrived in the park this year she was already here. She said that she had 3 30 gallon garbage bags and 2 toilet paper boxes of yarn she was sorting through. She puts the yarn together by type of yarn (washable or hand wash) then by colors to work on hats. This year she and another woman here made 72 hats for Head Start and didn't pay a penny for any yarn used.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Talk about stashes--I have a yarn stash, a fabric stash, a silk flower stash, a ribbon stash, and building a bead stash. I was of the mindset that, once retired, I'd be free and able to craft away to my heart's content. The universe said, "Ha!" and now I find much of my time is taken up with caring for my elderly mom. I am most happy to do so, however, having working in nursing homes and seeing how lonely the residents would get. I just hope that Mom stays healthy enough to remain at home for as long as possible. I tried to get her to crochet again, but I might as well have tried to teach her to fly a helicopter, lol. Meanwhile, the stashes build!!

Karen N.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

When I got back into knitting a couple of years ago I was unfortunate and devastated to lose a very dear knitting friend but fortunate that I was gifted her stash (everytime I get into it I think of her). All fit in a hassock (foot stool) at that time. Now I have a second box full of "future projects" plus a large plastic container (same size in diameter as the foot stool but not as deep - was hoping it would fit under my couch - not) containing needles, crochet hooks, and the miscellaneous knitting paraphenalia AND I'm waiting for an order of a large set of bamboo dp needles (as if the 100 sets I've already accumulated aren't enough). Oh my. But such fun


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Saw this hank of Jarbo yarn from Sweden in LYS in Mesa when visiting. Loved it bought it with no clue as to what to make. Came home decided to make a scarf as gift, yarn left started another, not enough went online ordered another hank in this colour way plus a second in blue. Finished second scarf, yarn left ordered another hank, no clue as to what to do with it. Just yesterday decided it will be perfect for cardigan DH wants, so today will order more. Yikes!!! My stash is growing, growing.


----------



## smae.smith (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm with grandmere. In addition, once, it goes into a stash, I forget what I intended to do with it. That, and memories of the HUGE stash my mother had, when she passed away. But I do know it also brought her pleasure...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

GardenGirl,

I have a nice stash... and yesterday saw that someone was selling balls of yarn on KP. Wanted to buy some (a lot of 10 balls) but now I am not sure anymore. The lot is 30$US and I have to calculate shipping and the exchange from US to CAN. Don't think I'll buy it because I am in Canada and the price might make a big difference. As I was mentioning to the lady selling the yarn, I might get something similar or as nice for a lessor price here in Montreal. But, to answer your question, I have balls of yarn all over my apartment, in containers outside the closet and inside. I know, we just love our wool. I am retired now and I am thinking of maybe go work a couple of days a week in a yarn boutique. I can't imagine being surrounded by so much yarn. That would be so coooool. hahahaha.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

logicfrog1 said:


> to the person who loost everything to sandy you lost everything to nature. I lost everything I owned a complete house of belongings yarn books cloths shoes I mean everything to a person who was supposed to be myfriend. I paid him every month my half of the storage fee so what he did with the money I have no Idea I also lost all my military papers, medals ect. I didn't even know the shed went up for auction I can only hope my stuff found a good home


That makes me so angry for you. Is there nothing to be done? Can you not take a small claims action against him? Imagine a Judge Judy shredding him on television! You need to do something, report him to the police, tell his employer - don't just accept it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> My stash, if you can call it that, consists of leftovers from past projects. I would love to have a real stash but when I see a yarn I just don't know how much to buy for an unspecified project!, I did it once and now have 2 skeins of 2 different yarns that I don't know what to do with. Don't have enough for what I want to do and too much for something else. So how do you calculate how much to buy when you don't have a project in mind?


Lion Brand yarn has a great chart of how much yarn you need for a full range of projects:

http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/96.html


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

ahhhh would dearly love to have a stash!
No money here for such extravagance so I am happy to knit with thrift store finds and other's castoffs! Only rarely can I manage to actually purchase new yarn.
Mostly people buy the yarn when they want me to make them something.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.
> 
> I don't have a LYS close and I stay off websites unless I'm looking for something specific for a specific project.


You are so smart AuntKnitty. I am working on being able not to buy. I am getting there... :wink:


----------



## 9kids (Nov 19, 2012)

I love the idea of having a stash. To be able to browse my closet or shelf to see inspiration looking back at me! But alas, have never been able to get there. I have a small basket with a few skeins for my wip and then when I look on the Internet or at the local shop I find gorgeous yarn on sale I would love to buy for " something" and freeze. I don't know how much who for and although its on sale I don't want to waste the money if I am not going to be able to use it later. Maybe if some of you stashers could give a few pointers like how much of a yarn should you buy for an unknown future project I could have a breakthrough! Lol


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> With me it's champagne taste....beer wallet!


 Me too!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Many of you say you are not a real knitter without having or wanting a stash. Well then I am not a real knitter and am OK with that. I am not a stash fan. I have a stash of leftover yarn from projects, but that is all. I never buy yarn unless it is for a specific project. If I have leftovers from that project, I figure out what I will use it for and try and get to that before I buy more yarn for another project. Yes, space is an issue for me, but mainly I don't like excess of anything. When some write about hiding yarn or hiding how much they spend on yarn from their families or taking up rooms of space in their homes for yarn, I just shudder and I think it is sad and obsessive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just retired last summer & thought that I would get my stash under control this winter.BUT since discovering this site I have also found out about so many new kinds of yarn & fibers that need to be sampled. My stash has been gradually collected over 30 yrs, about 8 rubbermaid tubs worth but I really didn't buy it all, I have been gifted about 1/2 by people who know I knit & whose relatives have passed so they gifted the yarn to me. A friend was going to her MIL's auction sale & knew I used white buffalo yarn & knew some was on the sale & hard to find now.She told me there was a small box so I requested she buy it for me. She came home with a toilet paper case box for$10, each ball costs $15 & there must have been 20 in there. I have recently ordered a set of round looms in hopes of using up alot of the acrylics I have been gifted into hats to give away, 
I am also trying to decrease my stash of fabrics. Fortunately we are not cramped for space. I am really going to try to get through this stuff as one of the people who brought me some stuff said about his mom,"what the hell was she going to do with all of this stuff". I told my husband I don't want my kids saying the same about me when the time comes so must get the mess controled!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

i had loads of cones stashed in black sacks and in cupboards until recently. Last summer i sorted it all and sent about 3 large black sacks to a local school where ny sister is a teaching assistant, it left me with about 2 large balls of yarn and just a couple of cones. I then had given to me a knitting machine with several boxes of coned yarn, back to square 1 lol


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I only restarted knitting 18 months ago and have managed to accumulate two cupboards full of yarn, however when I knitted back in the 60s and 70s I never had a stash at all. Could this be because we have more disposable income now? Just a thought!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> My stash, if you can call it that, consists of leftovers from past projects. I would love to have a real stash but when I see a yarn I just don't know how much to buy for an unspecified project!, I did it once and now have 2 skeins of 2 different yarns that I don't know what to do with. Don't have enough for what I want to do and too much for something else. So how do you calculate how much to buy when you don't have a project in mind?


EXACTLY my sentiments!

:s :roll:


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

Like any obsession whether food, drink, drugs, excessive spending, a hobby can become addictive and out of control.
I love yarn. I love to crochet and knit. I look, appreciate and move on if I don't have a specific project in mind. I do not have a stash. To me, buying and/or overspending is like an illness when it becomes out of control. I read of so many women who have enough yarn to stock a store. They will never use most of it and they know it but the obsession to buy more continues. It's the acquisition, not the usage. Reminds me of Imelda Marcos and her shoes. It's an illness. Just my take on it.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I do have a stash of sock yarns because I am constantly make them. I also have a small stash of baby yarns/or made blankets since there always seems to be new babies where I work. The rest was yarn I found at a deal I couldn't pass up. I admit early in life it wasn't all smart choices, but now I usually have a pattern in mind, print it out and put it with it so I remember and don't have to wonder. Sometimes I put more than one pattern there so I have choices.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't have self-discipline or will power but I don't splurge. I wait until I have enough money to get what I need. I have enough yarn to keep me busy anyway.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

back in the sixties the local lys would put wool by for a limited time, I could only afford a ball or two at a time. I'm sure that is a reason why I have a stash now, as then I would have to wait till next pay day to purchase more wool


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I use to have a stash----and than had to give up my 5 bedroom house[ husband past away] moved, Stash went with me,that was 7 Years ago. Now the Stash is very small, and I only get what I need for whatever Project.Money is one Problem, but I still Pick up Yarn at the thrift Shops, if it is nice and a Bargain.


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm always amazed at you ladies with your marvelous stashes. How wonderful it would be to just go and buy some of the beautiful yarns that are available. I usually only have enough for 2 WIP's at a time, and as I crochet many hours a day, it doesn't last long. I can't afford to build a stash.


----------



## Meric (Oct 24, 2012)

Well the way I look at it I'm happy to be addicted to yarn stashing because I could be quilty of stashing something else like maybe diamonds or elephants.....wow think of the problems I'd have then? Stashing yarn gives me a sense of security somehow. I don't have easy access to yarn where I live. So when I go away from here and I find a yarn shop...I'm just crazy excited! One year many years ago I went nuts making hats with my 'leftover' yarn. This was an attempt at stash reduction. Recently I compliment my niece on a hat she was wearing. She said you should like it because you made it! I am rewarded by having all of that stash because its there when I get a need to knit Itch. Sorry to be so long winded.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a stash because I can't afford to shop full price at the store when ever I want to start a new project. I have collected my stash over years of time by shopping deals, thrift stores etc. When I make something I shop my stash. Also my stash consists of things I had only one chance to buy. I have some brown sheep yarn that I bought at a trading post in Arizona for a very reasonable price. I will never get that chance again. I have some very unique fabric from Africa that a family member brought back to me from his trip. I will never get that chance again. My hubby and I are now eating food that I carefully stored when we had more income. I am always surprised at the projects I decide to make and find I have the stash to do it with. I just made a beautiful striped scarf for my niece from single skeins of yarn that I have stashed. It cost me nothing. If I had to try to create that same scarf by buying that yarn full price at the store I could not have made it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a small stash, or maybe its not so small but what I would call a fair amount. I fully plan on using the shelves in the closet in our new home to store my fabric and yarn, I have enough for 3 or 4 large projects, a bear, and some smaller projects. (yarn that is) but what ever bursts out of that closet will have to go.. I'm with you *Auntknitty* We are packing and getting ready to move as soon as the house is ready.. and getting rid of a ton of stuff.. I don't know how we aquire so much junk but we do.. We take it all to the 'Animal Shelter' second hand shop. All proceeds go to take care of the animals. None are put down and most everyone in town goes buy and walks the dogs.. its a big thing in our comunity. We have also bought stuff from there.. I'd like to donate all my stuff and start new.. LOL..


----------



## HappyHooker1978 (Dec 28, 2012)

Space and being a beginner right now limits my "stash" although I am already starting to plan on more book shelves and storage containers for the future of my stash. 

I already have enough yarn for a while but I normally get yarn through friends or through donations to the knitting group we have where I live

Jodie


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

What...NO STASH!!!!....Not a true knitter...LOL...I have enough yarn to knit for my lifetime...And still buy more...My sister is at fault she encourages me...LOL


----------



## tipzea (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a stash, too, but can resist buying more yarn. I was in a lys and about swooned looking at all the yarn but i walked out without buying anything. When I buy yarn, I have a project in mind. I always look at the yarn in Wal-mart everytime I go there but rarely, rarely, buy yarn.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


Is that even possible? Even when I didn't knit for a few years, I had a stash. lol


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

donniek,o totally agree with you. no therapist bills for me


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

No stash? None? I would feel ne-ked.


----------



## nautishell (Jul 4, 2012)

very cute! I just read this to my husband so he will know I am not the only yarn stasher! I almost always have the right yarn for a small project. Love Yarn!!!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

DonnieK I love your bear. I do have a stash albeit avery small one. The only yarn stores here are Michaels and Wal Mart. If I want something special I order it on line. My stash is slowly growing as I am learning and growing in my knitting journey. I just taught myself l 3 1/2 yrs ago when I was 69. I had a small stash that I carried around with me for years from when I used to crochet. I also have a stash of jewelry supplies beads and such, and I have a stash of dmc threads froms my days of counted cross stitch and ribbon embroidery. I guess I like crafted but my love right now that I am retired is knitting especially for my grandkids,children,sybs and friends. Funds are another reason for a small stash.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I made a new year's resolution not to add to my stash until I used some of it. Like most resolutions, Just 3 days later I caved in and bought yarn that was on sale. I just couldn't resist! Sigh - no willpower against more yarn.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

nhauf001 said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?
> ...


me too!


----------



## words1377 (Nov 6, 2012)

No stash boo hoo....moved this summer from Ontario to British Columbia approx.2500 miles. we had a bungalow with a full basement but now we have a townhouse with no basement! I donated my stash but really miss it.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Im with Red2 and grandmere,my stash is mostly left overs from projects, plus what I inherited from my mom and an aunt and yarn folks have given me, 4 30 gal tubs and 1 50 gal tub. I am slowly destashing. I have made 3 baby sweater sets, 2 baby sleep sacks, 6-7 hats, 2 scarfs and haven't made a dent.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Sssssh! A little parcel just arrived in the post this morning - not to worry, there's still breathing space in the house, I'll find somewhere......


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I only purchase what I know I like and will use up in lap robes I make or try to do 4-6 colors in a lap robe only when I get down to colors that don't go well together do I purchase more then and then colors to use with what I have. Some of the stash was yarn I got so long ago gave to a daughter and she re gifted it back to me as she or her daughter were not using it up either so i used it up. I have one large tote and it all needs to fit into that I refuse to make or have so much I can't use up in a matter of a few weeks or months . Its is all or 90% is Red Heart yarn have some Caron and I hate it to soft splits to easy when working with it but that was free so it gets put into where i the color will work Expecting a package of more freebie yarn from a friend who doesn't want it so I accepted her offer. See what we get but all will go into lap robes for where there is a need . I live on ssi so funds are limited and the lap robes serve a purpose and keep my hands occupied. .


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I have just sorted my stash and it's colour coded and on shelves in the cupboard under the stairs. I have been really ruthless and thrown all the tiny left over bits which must weigh an ounce at least!!


----------



## Donna Wilson (Nov 25, 2012)

I am constantly going to garage sales and thrift shops. I justify buying more yarn because of the price. Right now I have two huge bags in my office and three under the bed containers in a spare room. I had a house fire and my grandson says the God just downsized me. I love having all the choices. I knit for the community. A couple of days a week I knit with some junior high girls. My stash will always be with me.(lol)


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I buy what I need when I need it. I don't have the financial security as some KPers and I couldn't afford to buy every skein/hank I see just because I like it. And, on the rare occasion in the distant past before retirement I did buy in advance, I find I now no longer care for the yarn and have to force myself to use it.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

ssklinda, I am a "true knitter" for at least 45 years. And I see no reason to buy yarn just for the sake of hoarding it. My finances wouldn't allow it, either. 


ssklinda said:


> What...NO STASH!!!!....Not a true knitter...LOL...I have enough yarn to knit for my lifetime...And still buy more...My sister is at fault she encourages me...LOL


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


Take issue with this..sorry... I Definitely call myself a knitter but do not have a large stash...that's because I actually KNIT with it!!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a small stash hardly worthy of the name. I have one zippered container that a blanket came in and all my real wool is in it. The rest of my stash is acrylic, most of it from the huge supply at the church. If I need yarn for a wedding gift or baby gift, I buy only what I need for that project. The small amount left over goes into scarves for charity, and will be combined with other leftovers. I once found at the church a large amount of really cheap acrylic that had been knitted up before, and, gritting my teeth, knitted it up into a thick pad which I gave to Goodwill, hoping someone would use it for a cat's or dog's bed. Unless I am making a specific project for which I have bought yarn, I make small afghans for the county domestic abuse center where each child is given a quilt or afghan to keep. I have read many stories here on KP about how a stash can take over one's life and while it can be satisfying to have that wide selection of luscious yarn, I need to discipline myself until my cupboard comes closer to bareness. Luckily, the nearest yarn source is 45 miles away and never has anything but acrylic. If it ever starts stocking wool, I'll be a goner.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Right on, greanise!


greanise said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.
> ...


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

logicfrog1 said:


> to the person who loost everything to sandy you lost everything to nature. I lost everything I owned a complete house of belongings yarn books cloths shoes I mean everything to a person who was supposed to be myfriend. I paid him every month my half of the storage fee so what he did with the money I have no Idea I also lost all my military papers, medals ect. I didn't even know the shed went up for auction I can only hope my stuff found a good home


What an awful story babe..so sorry ...especially about your military treasures..wool can be replaced but those were earned. Hope you have managed to find some way of coping with this betrayal and it doesn't stop you trusting in other true friends.. hugs to you x


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I buy most of my stash at garage sales or clearance sales. I once got a bag of 8 skeins of the same yarn for $5. Never opened, the price was still on it. $88!!!! How do you pass that up!! I still haven't used it but some day inspiration will strike and I will make something stunning. Today my granddaughter and her friends are coming over to go through my stash. They want to crochet things to sell to make money to donate to a cancer fund. I will give each of them a crochet hook and whatever yarn they want. Even my granddaughter doesn't know WHERE all my yarn is stashed. Will I actually show her? Hmmmm . . .


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! If I didn't have stash, I wouldn't feel fully dressed! I just went through it the other day and have some items I need to finish. Once I gave my stash away. Every bit of it, including most of my needles and hooks. Um, thinkin', I'll never do that again!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It seems that most of the people who have huge stashes are also very productive knitters. In that case, it makes sense to keep a stash, and you could hardly avoid it. It seems to bring a lot of joy, so maybe that's one of the most entertaining parts of knitting - accumulating yarn for more projects. Remember the song:

"An- ti- ci- pa- a- a- tion!"


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

What a great post - to stash or not to stash that is the question?? the answer obviously up to the individual. I have to confess to being a stasher - like others here have made a new year's resolution to complete projects, not buy any more  etc. Will-power pftttttttttt!!!!! in my case as far as knitting stuff is concerned. 
I did have a sort out and tidy-up before christmas and looked at my moderate stash and could not even remember some of the things i intended to make with some of the wool i bought. I am quite good at not buying loads of patterns but wool is a real weakness. Better this weakness than others I say. 
A real knitter is a real knitter whether there is a stash or not and I genuinely feel for the members who have lost their homes due to difficult circumstances. 
No i shall have to rush off and check if my stash is still moderate!!! Some here obviously have very impressive hoards and the organisation of some puts me to shame but has given me food for thought.
Like 'his rascal' I gave all my stuff away about 15 years ago of all sorts of craft stuff including needles etc. Couldnt do that with all my knitting stuff now though - try and see what will happen!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never had a stash before, but, thanks to a lovely yarn website gift card for Christmas from my daughter, I will have yarn to knit two more baby afghans for the local air force base. But, first I have to finish the afghan I'm working on! Whoo hoooo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jzmc1 said:



> What a great post - to stash or not to stash that is the question?? the answer obviously up to the individual. I have to confess to being a stasher - like others here have made a new year's resolution to complete projects, not buy any more etc. Will-power pftttttttttt!!!!! in my case as far as knitting stuff is concerned.
> I did have a sort out and tidy-up before christmas and looked at my moderate stash and could not even remember some of the things i intended to make with some of the wool i bought. I am quite good at not buying loads of patterns but wool is a real weakness. Better this weakness than others I say.
> A real knitter is a real knitter whether there is a stash or not and I genuinely feel for the members who have lost their homes due to difficult circumstances.
> No i shall have to rush off and check if my stash is still moderate!!! Some here obviously have very impressive hoards and the organisation of some puts me to shame but has given me food for thought.
> Like 'his rascal' I gave all my stuff away about 15 years ago of all sorts of craft stuff including needles etc. Couldnt do that with all my knitting stuff now though - try and see what will happen!!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

To logicfrog1 Maybe you have already been there, done that, but have you tried contacting various veteran assoc regarding your military papers and medals? I'm thinking perhaps someone might contact them in search of history of these medals; classified ads, etc?


greanise said:


> logicfrog1 said:
> 
> 
> > to the person who loost everything to sandy you lost everything to nature. I lost everything I owned a complete house of belongings yarn books cloths shoes I mean everything to a person who was supposed to be myfriend. I paid him every month my half of the storage fee so what he did with the money I have no Idea I also lost all my military papers, medals ect. I didn't even know the shed went up for auction I can only hope my stuff found a good home
> ...


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Youngest daughter came home yesterday with a fabric box with two drawers the drawers have round holes. I can put the yarn through the the holes and keep my work in it was only £3 also a very large bag to store some of my stash.


----------



## insaneannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Retirement = no money = no stash! Have a great assortment of knitting needles, just not a lot of yarn. I buy just what I need for gifts (usually just the redheart stuff, no yarn shops within 25 miles), but you never know when I will stumble across a terrific yard sale or thrift shop bargain.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

DonnieK......You are definitely my kinda' woman!!!! a person with stash and not embarrassed by it...yeeehaaaaa....


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG! :lol:


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

wow, your house sounds like mine... too bad we don`t live closer, we could each dive into each others stash, nothing says happiness quite like piles and piles of beautiful yarn 


DonnieK said:


> And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


In my case is lack of funds!! While cleaning garage found old yarn from kids school projects and that is what I am knitting. Everything fits in a Walmart bag. Happy knitting!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a lack of willpower on my part and an obsession!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Try Yarn Paradise their pure wool and wool mixes are really competitive. Based in Turkey but delivery is reasonably fast, although it can be pricey (but they don't make a profit on prices its just the couriers they use) 100% Alpaca was £10.99 for 6 skeins

You can afford good quality wool at that price!!

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Yarn-Paradise-UK/_i.html?_nkw=Pure+Alpaca&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_mPrRngCbx=1&_sop=1&_trksid=p2047675&_udhi=&_udlo=

I bought a lot of my designer and wool from E bay and have built up quite a stash, so pleased i did! cos now when I look at how much the same are selling for, I have a smug little look on my face! The beauty of a stash, is the money you save in the long run, I always buy packs of 10 or if its a possibly one for me, 2 packs, you can usually get a garment without running out that way, always have some left, but that's what stripes, gloves, hats and socks are for!! lol :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I never buy anything I won't be using right away. To me, keeping things you don't need or won't use in the immediate future is a form of hoarding. Yes, hit me with a wet noodle, that's what it is. I can see having a bin of extra yarn, but unless you are a full-time knitter (and some of you are), there is no sense in having more.

Every time I move - and that's 6 times in the last 15 years, I have divested myself of what I don't absolutely need. I benefit from the de-cluttering and others benefit from my free "stuff".


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

sibergirl said:


> I never buy anything I won't be using right away. To me, keeping things you don't need or won't use in the immediate future is a form of hoarding. Yes, hit me with a wet noodle, that's what it is. I can see having a bin of extra yarn, but unless you are a full-time knitter (and some of you are), there is no sense in having more.
> 
> Every time I move - and that's 6 times in the last 15 years, I have divested myself of what I don't absolutely need. I benefit from the de-cluttering and others benefit from my free "stuff".


Wish I had moved some, Its the only way I could de-clutter! I am terrible for getting rid of stuff! I still have toys belonging to my 40yr old daughter! and you can bet the minute I do get to throw some thing out, some one asks for that very thing! I have no problem giving things away to a good home!! lol


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Janina said:


> GardenGirl,
> 
> I have a nice stash... and yesterday saw that someone was selling balls of yarn on KP. Wanted to buy some (a lot of 10 balls) but now I am not sure anymore. The lot is 30$US and I have to calculate shipping and the exchange from US to CAN. Don't think I'll buy it because I am in Canada and the price might make a big difference. As I was mentioning to the lady selling the yarn, I might get something similar or as nice for a lessor price here in Montreal. But, to answer your question, I have balls of yarn all over my apartment, in containers outside the closet and inside. I know, we just love our wool. I am retired now and I am thinking of maybe go work a couple of days a week in a yarn boutique. I can't imagine being surrounded by so much yarn. That would be so coooool. hahahaha.


It would be financial suicide for me to work in a yarn store, especially if I got an employee discount! Or the first chance at mark-downs! I try to look at and feel my own yarn to satisfy the cravings.


----------



## moxie (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't have a stash. I buy what I need to finish what I plan on making. Then I buy whatever is needed for the next time when I am ready to start it. I only work on one thing at a time. My funds are virtually non-existant. If someone asks me to make something for them, they have to supply the yarn first. Having a stash is a luxury I have never experienced.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 5 bedrooms and our kids are all grown, and that is a dangerous situation for an artsy craftsy person! I buy almost all my yarn at thrift stores and the like. But since my unorganized odds and ends were driving me crazy I determined to not buy anymore just to go in my stash. Except then I spied 9 unopened skeins of Bernat Pearlspun, all in one color on my next thrift store visit! That should be adequate for something, yes?


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

if i worked in a wool shop i would never come home with a pay packet as i would just be paid in knitting stuff - imagine that


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Right on! When I find I have no room for more stash I give some away to charity knitters. BUT before I know it I'm at it again, I see a beautiful yarn sale and I just can't stop myself. Feel that yarn, look at the pretty colors, and yes I need it!
Yes, it's an addiction!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> It would be financial suicide for me to work in a yarn store, especially if I got an employee discount! Or the first chance at mark-downs! I try to look at and feel my own yarn to satisfy the cravings.


I once took a part time job at a fabric store *just* to pay for my fabric and craft supplies! It was great...I loved working there and didn't have to pay attention to my budget, as long as I didn't spend more than my paycheck. The manager specials and in-store sales were fabulous.

But those were the days too, that I had a sewing business, so it made sense for me to work there, on many levels.


----------



## MrsMacCap (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! I wish was organised and knitted every ball of wool as it came in . . . . I don't really have that much of a stash and my therapist tells me if I keep working on it, my complete denial will diminish through time, aaaaahh.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

oooh! I like that!


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

sophie6647 said:


> Youngest daughter came home yesterday with a fabric box with two drawers the drawers have round holes. I can put the yarn through the the holes and keep my work in it was only £3 also a very large bag to store some of my stash.


Super idea! Any organization ideas welcome!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Now that would be almost suicidal for me - Our nearest LYS is close to two hours away, a local store has a fairly good yarn selection, but everything else is a planned trip to get to. I really have reduced my stash by not purchasing anything other than extreme bargains or specific needs yarn for over a year now. Luckily, I have wonderful friends and family that are constantly buying said bargains for me; the stash has grown due to their donations![/quote]

Soooo,it's not really your fault, then.Lindseymary


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a fair amount of a stash. My big problem is ordering on-line. My 2 goals this year are to get it down and not order anymore yarn.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.
> 
> I don't have a LYS close and I stay off websites unless I'm looking for something specific for a specific project.


We have a wonderful Bury market where the wool stall has stacks of bagged wool. ie: 3 400grm balls pure wool for £20, now who can resist that. I squeeze it into vacuum bags and throw it into the garage--no room for a car!! Just having the stash is my pleasure.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a very small stash of yarn that was given to me at a reasonable price by one of my old neighbours. I am making blankets for the Battersea Dogs Home with most of it. I just sent them three plus a doggy sweater that was too small for my sons dog. Space is a problem for me too and budget of course, but til' this lot is used up I won't be buying any more unless someone wants me to make something specially.


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

can't resist either. I make a lot for charity. I just love to knit or crochet and most of all just love to buy. I go through periods of buying yarn for felting, then baby yarn and now different yarns for prayer shawls or lap robes. Knitting replaced smoking so it is an obsession and much heathier.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of the yarns I use are donated. My budget is very tight and
there is little room for purchases other than needed items such as food and medications. I love to knit and crochet and do most
of it for various charities. Many local churches donate yarn for
the programs. This way I can still enjoy my hobbies and they benefit those with needs.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one bedroom that has 2 twin beds in it and it's a very cramped space because I also oil paint and 1/2 half of the room is taken up by my painting and yarn. I only have 2 medium plastic containers for yarn,but the room is full.  I really miss my old house in Mississippi,but we downsized when we retired and moved back to Tennessee.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.
> 
> I don't have a LYS close and I stay off websites unless I'm looking for something specific for a specific project.


Oh my. Your habits give the rest of us possibly a feeling of guilt. Not. You are SO disciplined.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

The price of wool being what it is here, I have very little spare, just what's left from that bought for specific projects, and odds that people have given me. I would love to buy the beautiful wool I see but just can't afford i it. I am saving hard to get guernsey wool as I'm itching to knit another jumper.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Metuppence said:


> The price of wool being what it is here, I have very little spare, just what's left from that bought for specific projects, and odds that people have given me. I would love to buy the beautiful wool I see but just can't afford i it. I am saving hard to get guernsey wool as I'm itching to knit another jumper.


tee hee - doesn't wool mean itching for some of the people who wear the goods? I agree you have to have special projects for those gorgeous wool yarns, which is why I use odds and ends and synthetics to make crafty things just because crocheting (my pastime) is so relaxing for me.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> No Stash....what? I'm sorry, can you say that again please...I just don't understand what that means....


Sounds like the Dowager Countess of Grantham! "What is a weekend?" :lol: :lol:

Keep on knitting


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> Aunt Kitty, do you sell off some of your stash when it gets to be too much or are you happy to have it all around you ?~! I bought a bag of baby yarn from a KP woman who let it go for a reasonable amount and I feel it necessary to use that up before I try buying any more--no matter how pretty it is.... It's hard but the space dictates how much stuff will fit in it.


Put it in Space Bags...A lot more will fit in the same space! :thumbup:


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> Yesterday I saw this beautiful color yarn, made me want to lick it...lol..... the color was "boysenberry" oh my gosh sooooo pretty, but I touched it ,and wished on it , and fell in love, and put It back on the shelf, and said good bye, and walked away, because as of now, I really have no more room for stash, and I need to get my car undercoated, and I am saving for tires for next winter, and I wanna go back to Calif this year to see my kids and grandson, etc....etc....etc...and even though I work a 48 hour week I don't even make enough to live on my own....*sigh* so, sometimes my tightwaddedness , wins out over my desire to "make love" ( figuratively speaking) to a lovely ball of yarn!
> So is that considered will power or self-preservation? I donno, but it means that lovely yarn is still on the shelf and not here at home with me....lol


You need to GO BACK AND GET THAT YARN!! It's crying for you...


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

If you find the pattern to knit money can you please share??????
I tried planting a money tree - but it didn't work...........
I have recently retired and now am facing the task of going through my stash and sorting it into doable projects. I have raw fleece (down to one) carded sliver to spin (LOTS of it), lots of home spun wool, and a little bit of bought wool. I know I have to live long enough to use it all coz my daughter told me so LOL


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Madjesty said:


> I have a stash, some of it fills a large 4ft ottoman in my living room the rest is hidden in bags and boxes in my bedroom and wardrobe. I have enough to keep me busy realistically for the next 12 months and beyond, but I can't resist my lys, she always has something new in there and she always has something interesting in the bargin bin, and I can't walk past a bargain.
> I just wish I knew how to knit money to keep me in my habit haha


If you find the pattern to knit money can you please share??????
I tried planting a money tree - but it didn't work...........
I have recently retired and now am facing the task of going through my stash and sorting it into doable projects. I have raw fleece (down to one) carded sliver to spin (LOTS of it), lots of home spun wool, and a little bit of bought wool. I know I have to live long enough to use it all coz my daughter told me so LOL


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


Amen to that! I love your post. I do have a husband of 47 years and he just puts up with me and my stash which he now says looks like a yarn shop in our livingroom because that is where it all is right now as I am going through it to organize it and catalog everything I have so I can go to it instead of the store when I see a pattern I want to make. When I am done, I have a spot in the basement where all eight large plastic bins of it will be stacked. They are labeled bins 1 through 8 and my spreadsheet is labeled by bin number and what is in that bin. I feel so good that I am finally getting all my yarn stash organized. I still am having trouble staying away from the yarn sales right now, so I hope I can keep my self control in place. So far, I have been good. No new yarn purchases this year. Of course the year is only 12 days old, so who knows.


----------



## calemma (Jul 24, 2011)

I recently moved to a smaller place and was worrying about where to put my stash. A week before Christmas some ladies came to the non profit where I work with hats that they knit and crochet all year for needy children. They said they would take any yarn donations as long as they were at least 6 inches long! I gave them two big black garbage bags full and they were thrilled. It made my Christmas..you know like when you find just the right gift for someone and you know they like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

As I said earlier, I do have a stash but in my defense, I have a reason. The closest store that has yarn is 60 miles away & that is Walmart & my husband hates when I shop there. The nearest Michael's s 160 miles away so I have to either mail order or shop on ebay which takes a few weeks to come. Withut my stash I would spend lots of time waiting instead of knitting.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


Mine is a choice. Whenever I did stash it never seemed to be the right amount and I always seemed to have a skein or two left over. I always felt that was wasteful especially if the yarn was expensive. I just never seemed to make small projects with those leftovers.

I know lots of people though that have large, beautiful and expensive stashes and love it. I don't think there is anything wrong with that. It's nice to be passionate about collecting. I'm just not one of those people.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine is due to limited space, but I don't miss the obsession I had with making sure I had plenty of anyone color or type of yarn...my home was damaged by a tornado and seeing trees and surrounding areas covered with yarn and other things from my craft room, I had to take a step back and question why it was so important....I use to tell myself it was a good price or I had to travel over an hour, I might as well save on gas and buy a truck load...and yes I still try and watch for sales, but I try and have the project now before the yarn...keep in mine that I crochet and weave as well, so I used my yarn all the time for various projects, but my Loom is gone and I also had a nice knitting machine, it is also gone, I have slowly replace needles and hooks, nothing to what I had, but It works for me at the moment...but I love all your stash stories and stash storage tips...I am always amazed the talent that is in this chat room and the creative ideas everyone has, it has inspired me on several occasions to learn more...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got another idea for storing stash in plain sight. There was someone on the forum a short time ago who was moving and had to downsize and requested suggestions on how to store the stash of yarn she wanted to keep. I cannot find her post, but today I was looking at a new magazine that came in the mail called Willow Yarns. It must be new because it says "Introducing" Willow Yarns. Anyway, on the cover is a tall glass cylinder filled with balls of yarn. I thought this would be a great way to store yarn as a decorative item. You could use more than one cylinder in different heights and make a display on a table on on a shelf or mantle. I wish I could find her post, because this would take up very little room.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


My stash isn't as wonderful as yours. But, the thing I love about having a stash, is when I get inspired to make a toy or something small, I can look through my stash to make it.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I am like Silver threads, love Bendigo wool. Only wool for me, rarely use acrylic. However my addiction is sock yarns and I buy them all over the world. I have a large tub just for sock yarns, which is now full so I don't know what to do, I have been contemplating going out and getting another tub, but i realise that would be inviting trouble. Maybe I just need to exercise some self control. . Wish Bendigo would make sock yarns, but on second thought perhaps it is just as well.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

My attitude...is there will always be lovely yarn when I hve a project I'd like to knit. I used to stash up at mill end stores. and I did knit ti all up. Now I just have a project or two , socks, hats, ahead and the end of the yarns from years of projects sorted into fiber content. i don't think my daughters will be excited about yarns I have left them. Only one knits and I'd be willing to be ther stahs is much larger than mine. Joan 8060


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

You could have lots of them, in every room, everywhere, no one could argue about your stash, you could just explain that it is "decoration"


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

You could have lots of them, in every room, everywhere, no one could argue about your stash, you could just explain that it is "decoration"


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a gloory box full and have to restrain myself to that .......rather difficult sometimes grrrr


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I try not to have much of a stash. My husband is in the Air Force, and the last thing I want is to be told we have to move and have to move boxes and boxes of yarn. My husband lets me pick 5 patterns at a time - and then I get the yarn needed for them. It helps me actually finish the patterns I start, instead of having a box of ufo's, and I get to splurge on nicer yarns because I get a monthly yarn "allowance" of 50-75 bucks. So I save it up over a few months and then get to go crazy with yarn, haha.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Evie! What a great idea! I can 'see' them now! What a fascinating new toy for my Siamese Cat ... uhoh! You did say glass, didn't you. Hmmmph. I guess not ... tee hee! My Siamese got bored while we were out one time and climbed to the top of my bookshelf and succeeded in knocking down my glass Gallileo Temperature gauge [it's filled with liquid and tiny glass 'balloons' which rise and fall according to the current temperature]. This attractive gadget is all glass, and has a heavier glass base, but a pointed top. Obviously, when it fell, it must've landed heavy side down, and onto carpet, because it survived the ordeal. Hmmm. Wonder if the plastic tubes from my rolls of water-soluble stabilizers would look anywhere near as good. Don't think so. Oh well. It's a very attractive option for a wool-stash.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really looking forward to having a very small stash - only enough for a few projects instead of bags and bags and bags full of yarn that I have no idea how I will use.
> ...


Carole,

It's more a matter of having learned a lesson. I've given away hundreds and hundreds of dollars worth of yarn all because they were impulse buys and as it turned out, I was courted by lovely colors and not the practicality of using the yarn. I had the money at the time and they did become charitable donations but not for nearly what I paid.

I do still buy yarn, but ONLY for specific projects and then, I use it right away. My stash is down to what I'll use, but frankly, for quite a bit of it, I'll have to spend time either designing something for it or spending time looking for patterns for only *that* much yarn.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Why do we haveSiamese cats they are so naughty. I have to hide my needles from Milo he loves to chew them. He hates me knitting, or anything really that takes my focus away from him. He often sits next to me on the couch when I am knitting, I have to watch him because I have found sometimes that he has had a little chew of my yarn. Talk about making a point. Thank goodness he doesn't do bad things when I am out, he just sulks on my bed.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I do have a stash of sock yarns because I am constantly make them. I also have a small stash of baby yarns/or made blankets since there always seems to be new babies where I work. The rest was yarn I found at a deal I couldn't pass up. I admit early in life it wasn't all smart choices, but now I usually have a pattern in mind, print it out and put it with it so I remember and don't have to wonder. Sometimes I put more than one pattern there so I have choices.


Great idea to put patterns and yarn together.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> And, you call yourself a knitter? Not without stash!!! When I see yarn my eyes start spinning and change colors and smoke comes from my nose and ears, and my feet start dancing...........I have 2 rooms full of yarn and I love it. If I had a husband, he would have to live someplace else because I would have no room for him and his "stuff". This is my life, my house, I pay for everything and if I have to sleep on my screened in porch, my yarn stays!!!!! I may never use it, but, it is there if I want it and I can always just reach in and have a feel when I want to. Addicted to yarn.........................hell yesssssss! I won't see a therapist for this illness.............they might cure me and I would be very unhappy.


Right there with you, Kiddo!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> I have just sorted my stash and it's colour coded and on shelves in the cupboard under the stairs. I have been really ruthless and thrown all the tiny left over bits which must weigh an ounce at least!!


How heartless! (Teasing!)


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> tricilicious said:
> 
> 
> > I have just sorted my stash and it's colour coded and on shelves in the cupboard under the stairs. I have been really ruthless and thrown all the tiny left over bits which must weigh an ounce at least!!
> ...


 ;-) Oh yeah, those poor little wee balls will be lonely now ..... shame on you ;-)


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

With me, it's guilt of buying more when I have so much I haven't used. I have just quit buying yarn for a project unless I am ready to lay aside all other projects and work on the new right then. I am now working on staying with just one project until it is completed before starting another.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

suzette770 said:


> Like any obsession whether food, drink, drugs, excessive spending, a hobby can become addictive and out of control.
> I love yarn. I love to crochet and knit. I look, appreciate and move on if I don't have a specific project in mind. I do not have a stash. To me, buying and/or overspending is like an illness when it becomes out of control. I read of so many women who have enough yarn to stock a store. They will never use most of it and they know it but the obsession to buy more continues. It's the acquisition, not the usage. Reminds me of Imelda Marcos and her shoes. It's an illness. Just my take on it.


AGREE!


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> suzette770 said:
> 
> 
> > Like any obsession whether food, drink, drugs, excessive spending, a hobby can become addictive and out of control.
> ...


I knit every day and buy yarn whenever it suits my fancy. I moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home to accommodate my knitting and yarn. Am I addicted? I don't think I am. It hurts no one and I can afford to do what makes me happy. Is Michael Jordan addicted to gambling because he blows millions at the casino. Nope, he is just enjoying himself at his own expense. The photos are just one of my 5 rooms of yarn. The empty shelves mean that I have some shopping space. Life is to short, and girls just want to have fun!


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> Silver Threads said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have now decided just to buy pure wool, no more acrylic. .
> ...


Oldhenwife

About the homeless beanies.

Taking in consideration that wool and needles differ with each country.

Here is a simple pattern that I use, it is a no brainer, you can knit it with your eyes closed.

100 stitches, 8 ply wool and no 4 circular needles.

Double rib for 60 rows or if you dont want a brim 40 rows.

I knit a brim as it is warmer. I make sure the ears are covered ...... see pic 1.

For decreasing : 1st round I purl all the purl ribs together.

Change to dpn and 2nd round I knit all the knits together. 3rd round I knit 2 together and keep doing this until I have around 8 or 10 stitches left.

I then check to see if it is snug over the ears and long enough see pic 2.

If your happy with the fit, cut the wool and draw through the last 8 or 10 stitches. Secure and thread through on the wrong side. Thats it.

If you dont have a manikin head, try it on your own head for size.

I am not very good at explaining, it is easier for me to show but I am sure you know what I was trying to tell you. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Uyvonne said:


> Coopwire said:
> 
> 
> > suzette770 said:
> ...


Wow, your pictures are impressive! It must give you a great sense of satisfaction to be able to attack any project right from home. I equate your needing a larger house for your knitting supplies to a person who can afford to raise horses and decides they need more stables. Now, me, all I want is a place with a few chickens and a goat, so I am happy with a couple dressers full of a couple dozen whole skeins, some matching and some not, so that I can crochet small projects and rifle through the riff raff for fun pieces with which to accent or embellish. The evenings I can devote to crochet are the most satisfying, even tho they don't happen everyday.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Uyvonne said:



> Coopwire said:
> 
> 
> > suzette770 said:
> ...


Oh my goodness thats wonderful !!! Looks like a shop, can I come and live with you. :lol:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> With me it's champagne taste....beer wallet!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

craftin nani said:


> had a stash but Hurricane Sandy took care of it all.. as well as some finished items


 :XD: Not nice, so sorry. Glad that you are here w/us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is a money issue. I have been laid off over 5 years so try to keep it to just projects for family.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nanarainbow said:


> Uyvonne said:
> 
> 
> > Coopwire said:
> ...


I am so impressed. From your pictures it looks like you are really organized. I just put mine in clear 18-gal. bins. The organization is actually through a spread sheet I am doing of what yarn is in what bin. That is about as organized as I can get. I, fortunately, have a basement where I can stack the bins. Next project will be organizing my patterns. I tried to do some of that last year, but didn't get very far. I got some good suggestions from people on this forum that is changing my way of thinking about how I am going to organize all of them. Over 50 years of pattern collecting. It is a daunting project.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I too have a very small stash and even it is from extra skeins from projects. When I get some extra money I look at patterns get the amounts in mind and wait for the sales and then I cash in, but I don't buy anymore until I have made items from what I have. I recently used up a lot of my odds and ends in a lapghan I made. I'm down to two skeins from my last big buy so I'm watching for the sales again. I would love to be able to buy, buy, buy but my knitting and my scrapbooking, my computer and a spare bed have to share and the room is getting smaller so I have to control myself. My husband doesn't mind me buying yarn as long as I try to use it up as I get it. It is easier for me to find a pattern and then get the yarn so I have enough.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG, I was at my LYS yesterday and there was almost nothing that appealed to me. And that that did was $15-30 a skein! Shoulda gone back into business because it was rolling out of there like hotcakes! So glad I have my wonderful and massive stash. I'd really hate to have to give up knitting.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow arsenian those are astronomical prices. Do you not have a Hobby Lobby or Michael's near you? I would not be able to knit if the yarn I buy was priced that high. I hate to say it but those specialty yarn stores are just toooo expensive for me and I don't think the yarn is any better than Lyon's or Caron. I do like Alpaca yarn but have to wait til a sale. And no I'm not cheap but you can only buy what you can afford. LOL, or at least try to.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Wow arsenian those are astronomical prices. Do you not have a Hobby Lobby or Michael's near you? I would not be able to knit if the yarn I buy was priced that high. I hate to say it but those specialty yarn stores are just toooo expensive for me and I don't think the yarn is any better than Lyon's or Caron. I do like Alpaca yarn but have to wait til a sale. And no I'm not cheap but you can only buy what you can afford. LOL, or at least try to.


I make a game of my selections...it takes 420 yards (give or take five) of Red Heart Shimmer #4 worsted to make a Men's 13/14 American size sock pair. So, from now on, if I cannot get a minimum of 1 or 2 skeins of a color - whatever it may be made of - I don't consider it if the total yardage is under the 420 yard rule-of-thumb (mine).


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> At long last I am getting my stash addiction under control.
> 
> Why and how.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

raisedontherock said:


> Well, hello there, I made myself a New Year`s resolution based on my stash. It happened right after Christmas when I was forced to shop for more bins. I started out with one lonely bin, but since it has become an obsession I have increased to *8*. This is just nuts. If I knit every day, all day, I still can`t imagine ever finishing my stash.
> ence, my NY resolution was `Buy no more yarn until I have finished at least 3 projects. I have two partially finished and one more to go before my next purchase. I BROKE MY RESOLUTION on January 4th. First I saw a Ravelry pattern for the *My year in temperature scarf* and I just had to purchase all the same yarn for this scarf in 12 colours. Order to Knitpicks. Then earlier tonite I received an email that Hersschner`s was having its end of Christmas sale. Another order. So, KP friends, I am making a new resolution - From this day forward, I will not purchase ANY yarn until I have completed 4 projects from my stash.
> 
> You heard correctly. NO MORE PURCHASES. Now I am counting on you to help me keep my promises. I will only read Main, Pictures and nothing more no Classifieds or even posts about free patterns or good buys on yarn. I WILL BE SUCCESSFUL, I hope!!!!!!


Raised on the Rock,

I feel for you breaking your resolution as it is really hard, it is now 13 days since I bought any wool but hey who is counting ..... yep me.

This time around you will do better. You have all those lovely colours to knit, yes I saw them and I drooled.

Knit your beautiful scarf and yes it willl be a beauty. You won't use all the wool, so you will have enough to do a hat as well, only takes 80 grams for a hat with a turn up band less without. Hey you might even have enough for several hats.

THEN you get into your stash and pick out more colours for another scarf and hats to match by this time you will have used enough to be able to celebrate and maybe, just maybe, you will dig into that stash again and do it all over again.

Please dont forget to post a pic of your beautiful scarf.

Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## country nan (Oct 7, 2012)

hi gardengirl

Well I have just had a fantastic few days buying my first stash
I would never have gone out and brought anything that wasn't able to be used there and then
my local wool shop has sales ( fantastic ) twice a yr this time value and color was a great mix 
and yes I found patterns on raverly 
country nan


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a small stash, started when I re-learned crochet. Then I would buy anything that caught my eye. It is all contained in a six-shelf sweater hanger. 
Now, I only buy when I have a specific project in mind. It hurts, but in the long run it pays off. I can spend more when I have "an inspiration"!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Uyvonne: you could start your own lys with that stash. Lucky you to have the means and space for it.

Silver Threads: Thanks for the pattern. Delightful and looks so easy.


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh I can identify with you...I buy my yarn on line but get all the mags about knitting...I just can't resist...I love my knit-alongs with Knitting Daily...hMMMM...mAYBE THERAPHY WOULD WORK...bUT ONLY IF THERAPHIST IS A KNITTER...lol


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> grandmere101 said:
> 
> 
> > My stash, if you can call it that, consists of leftovers from past projects. I would love to have a real stash but when I see a yarn I just don't know how much to buy for an unspecified project!, I did it once and now have 2 skeins of 2 different yarns that I don't know what to do with. Don't have enough for what I want to do and too much for something else. So how do you calculate how much to buy when you don't have a project in mind?
> ...


Thanks for this link. I'm on their website all the time and never saw this.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> I'm with grandmere - my only stash is leftovers from past projects. I just can't see the point in buying a bunch of yarn that I don't know what I'll do with. I'll occassionally buy a single skein of novelty yarn that I know I can work into something for my nieces.
> 
> Don't hate me, but I also never have more than one WIP. It drives me crazy to have unfinished projects. It's hard for me to even start the next page in scrapbooking when I have a knitting project going.


I usually only have 1 at a time also. Although I am doing a sweater for myself now and find I get tired of it and am doing small projects now and then. We must be in the minority. But that's OK, as knitters always say " to each his own"


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It is a money issue. I have been laid off over 5 years so try to keep it to just projects for family.


Oh my goodness. My daughter was laid off and just found a job, after 2 years. Had to move to another state, but she's working now. Hope you find something soon.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

grandmere101 said:


> RED2nd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with grandmere - my only stash is leftovers from past projects. I just can't see the point in buying a bunch of yarn that I don't know what I'll do with. I'll occassionally buy a single skein of novelty yarn that I know I can work into something for my nieces.
> ...


I began running out of people to make things for, and didn't want to be like that person we all know that grows too much zuccini, so I was delighted to find websites that were collecting knitted and crocheted hats for homeless shelters and Afgahn children, etc. I don't enjoy knitting or crochet without a a purpose.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> The organization is actually through a spread sheet I am doing of what yarn is in what bin. That is about as organized as I can get.
> 
> 
> > Gosh! That's far more organised than me - I can't even use a spreadsheet ...


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


I am not a hoarder but when I am new to a hobby, I go crazy and buy every item that is necessary (or not) that has to do with it. It is the same with knitting and crocheting items. I can open a store with them. As far as yarn goes, I have a normal stash which is kept in my closet and also in a large size hassock under my computer desk.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

My stash is a basket. its a being unemployed issue! i would have a room full if I could!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I just ordered a 4-lb bundle of Unspun Icelandic wool from Schoolhouse Press. I don't help myself when I read "Knitter's Review" by Clara Parkes and just have to try out the yarn/needles/whatever she's writing about. Never worked with unspun yarn except as thrumming in mittens--this should be fun.

Uh oh--now, where am I going to put all that lovely yarn??!!

Karen N.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

country nan said:


> hi gardengirl
> 
> Well I have just had a fantastic few days buying my first stash
> I would never have gone out and brought anything that wasn't able to be used there and then
> ...


Hi country nan,

It looks like you're on your way to becoming one of the stashers! I hope you find much inspiration and satisfaction in your stash.
We knitters and crocheters come in all shapes, sizes, and personalities. To stash or not is a personal choice, whether because of space limitations, financial hardships, or as a response to "clutter." (Some tolerate it while others do not.) ALL are welcome here!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I have no discipline. I have a stash. Actually, I redid my yarn closet yesterday. I have given some to the local senior center and will bring them more. :roll:


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Milocat said:


> Why do we have Siamese cats they are so naughty. I have to hide my needles from Milo he loves to chew them. He hates me knitting, or anything really that takes my focus away from him. He often sits next to me on the couch when I am knitting, I have to watch him because I have found sometimes that he has had a little chew of my yarn. Talk about making a point. Thank goodness he doesn't do bad things when I am out, he just sulks on my bed.


Not sure if its just Siamese My cat Molly (now deceased sadly) used to sit next to me while i was knitting and try to help by biting the end of my needle and using her paws to hold the ends, she thought she could knit!! She was at a loss when I began to use circs!! lol


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

janwalla said:


> Milocat said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if its just Siamese


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Not even just cats. We had a budgie (a rescue) which sat on the end of my straight needle while I was knitting, the weight for me was difficult but he must have enjoyed the bobbing.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> Not even just cats. We had a budgie (a rescue) which sat on the end of my straight needle while I was knitting, the weight for me was difficult but he must have enjoyed the bobbing.


Ah bless our used to just run back and forth along my curtain pole he was a very nervous budgie I think he was the runt If that's even possible! My sisters budgie Cory was great he was a good talker and my BIL used to teach him to say rude things to my mam when she went to visit!!
They are soo funny !!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

janwalla
Ah bless our used to just run back and forth along my curtain pole he was a very nervous budgie I think he was the runt If that's even possible! My sisters budgie Cory was great he was a good talker and my BIL used to teach him to say rude things to my mam when she went to visit!!
They are soo funny !![/quote said:


> Not so funny when they eat the tops of pages of books on the shelves, the putty from the windows and the fireclay from the gas fires.
> 
> Why our children couldn't have white mice I don't understand
> 
> :-(


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have many stashes. yarn stashes, chrochet thread staches, material stashes, bead stashes, wood stashes, button stashes, need I say more? I also have pattern stashes, and recepie stashes, and reading book staches, and Bible study staches. Yes it is a good thing I only live with my husband in a large farm house. I have accquired most of my staches from others. I have grandmas, stash, moms stash, as well as my one stash.
Karon


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

I discovered long ago that my true hobby was not knitting, but buying yarn. Therefore, you must know I have a stash! I buy yarn because I like it as well as because I can use it for something. I have no idea what to use most of my stash for, but I like having it! I once started planning a trip I needed to take to NYC by when Smiley's yarns was having their next yarn sale--and that worked out very well, too!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer to buy for a project when I decide what I want to knit instead of having yarn accumulate around me.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

karonwurst said:


> I have many stashes. yarn stashes, chrochet thread staches, material stashes, bead stashes, wood stashes, button stashes, need I say more? I also have pattern stashes, and recepie stashes, and reading book staches, and Bible study staches. Yes it is a good thing I only live with my husband in a large farm house. I have accquired most of my staches from others. I have grandmas, stash, moms stash, as well as my one stash.
> Karon


Are you sure you are not a hoarder? I seem to have the same problem. Yarn stash, bead stash, scrapbooking supplies stash, etc. etc. If and when I get it all organized, then I guess I will quit being a hoarder and can then call myself a very organized crafter. LOL


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok. I have a huge problem. I started crocheting again a little over a year ago (birth of my first grandchild dictated I get out the hooks) and started knitting for the first time this year. I've accumulated a HUGE stash: I guess I'm making up for lost time. But I've found so many great websites and have access to great LYSs, I can't help myself!!! But this year, my DH and I have also built a new home, a little larger space wise than our old house, but fewer rooms (and fewer nicks and crannies to hide my stash from my DH).... We have begun the move. I have found that those space saver bags are heaven-created: great for hiding a stash in plain sight!!! LOL.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Ok. I have a huge problem. I started crocheting again a little over a year ago (birth of my first grandchild dictated I get out the hooks) and started knitting for the first time this year. I've accumulated a HUGE stash: I guess I'm making up for lost time. But I've found so many great websites and have access to great LYSs, I can't help myself!!! But this year, my DH and I have also built a new home, a little larger space wise than our old house, but fewer rooms (and fewer nicks and crannies to hide my stash from my DH).... We have begun the move. I have found that those space saver bags are heaven-created: great for hiding a stash in plain sight!!! LOL.


I love your thinking! Now, maybe I just need to get some of those bags and tell my hubby that my stash isn't all that bad! LOL


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I spent yesterday organizing my stash! I never realized I had so much. Many husband was very impressed its all in one cupboard in different boxes. I haven't told him I filled up a chest of drawers too!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

weisense said:


> I prefer to buy for a project when I decide what I want to knit instead of having yarn accumulate around me.


So do I.

But somehow it doesn't work like that :?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

weisense said:


> I prefer to buy for a project when I decide what I want to knit instead of having yarn accumulate around me.


So do I.

But somehow it doesn't work like that :?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I so envy all of you who have a stash.

At the moment my knitting has been put on hold because I have no more yarn to knit with and can not afford to buy any.

I have 2 very tiny balls of something left over from another project, so once in a while I pull out the needles and do some practice stitches or something, then I have to rip it out and re roll the yarn to keep it from being all kincky.
some of the threads are starting to seperate, so Im trying not to play with it too much right now.
Boy do I miss it!!!

I can only dream of the day I will be able to purchase yarn, let alone have a small stash.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> Coopwire said:
> 
> 
> > suzette770 said:
> ...


Do you make a lot of items to sell at craft sales? With that much yarn, you could really go into business. You have it really well organized.


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey, don't they have yarn sales where you live?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> I so envy all of you who have a stash.
> 
> At the moment my knitting has been put on hold because I have no more yarn to knit with and can not afford to buy any.
> 
> ...


If you lived near me I'd share mine with you. Maybe someone in your part of the world with give you some. We can't let a fellow knitter down!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knittylady said:


> Donniek,and my daughters think i have a stash,3 plastics totes and 2 with partly used yarns.they call me a hoarder.LOL


Then they'd better not check out my stash. Everytime I go to Target, I purchase a few more totes to keep yarn in..

I'm OUT OF CONTROL! (that's according to my friends and relatives that don't knit)


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Years ago when I crocheted a lot, I only bought the yarn needed for whatever project I was going to do. I've only been knitting for about 3 years and I can't stop buying yarn! I just can't resist it. Like many of us have said, someday I might not be able to buy yarn and I want to make sure I have plenty of it if that day ever comes. ;-)


My son says that I have enough yarn to knit an afghan large enough to cover a football stadium.. that was a couple of years ago when my stash was not so big, and mostly acrylic. Now that I have been obsessed with natural fibers, my yarn stash has grown, plus I have gotten more acrylic as some of the people that I knit gifts for will likely machine wash and dry their items, so I keep buying acrylic and machine washable, as well as the alpaca, merino, cashmere, etc. 
As you pointed out, someday I may not be able to afford nice yarns, so I'm stocking up now. I have an Innovations Knitting Machine and want to purchase one of those Addi ones that are lots more money but more like the Mercedes of Circular knitting machines. That way I can use up some of the excess acrylic by making scarves and hats for our craft bazaar booth, plus a percentage for the homeless and other needy.

At least, that's what I'm telling myself. 
Do you know what S.A.B.L.E. means? Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy.. 
That's what I have unless I can use the stash in a faster method, like the knitting machines.

I also have a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine, but it's put away right now until my stash is more organized. My hobbies are taking over my house!


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess I never had a "stash" as when I was actively knitting in the 70's & 80's I didn't have much wool left over, & if there was any left over, it was immediately used for something else! Now, of course, I'm a as a Beginner again, therefore I don't have ANY stash of anything! :lol: 

Can somebody please tell me what "LYS " stands for?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> I find I follow the path of least resistance! I've only been knitting for 2-3 years, so although my stash is not as large as some, it does give my DH pause! I find I can't resist either gorgeous colorways or the feel of soft, squishy yarns .... And then there are the patterns! LOL! I find a pattern, see I don't have the " perfect" yarn to knit it up, find the yarn buy it, and put it aside until I've finished a few WIP ... But then there is another pattern, more yarn, etc, etc. and it is not just yarn! It's bags and needles too!!!! :wink:


I can so relate! I have the same tendencies! 
Gloria


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> knittylady said:
> 
> 
> > Donniek,and my daughters think i have a stash,3 plastics totes and 2 with partly used yarns.they call me a hoarder.LOL
> ...


Out of control, indeed! I doubt anyone will find you staggering on a deserted street after dark, yarn and needles in hand!(knitting needles, that is, lol!) Those non-knitting friends and relatives will be envious of your abilities when they want a scarf, mittens, sweater, etc...

Karen N.


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

I too have to be careful not to be a just a "collector" of yarn, but actually a knitter of yarn. years ago, i collected thimbles (cuz they we small and didn't take up much room) to look at but not to use... somehow it was in style, and acceptable as a hobby in its own right. ! But when was just "collecting" yarn ever been in style?. Do people bring you back yarn from around the world and expect you to just enjoy having it for the sake of having it?? Not most people... They expect you to always make something from it, preferably right away! 

I have a pretty discerning eye at thrift store and have picked up some great good quality pure wool or wool mix bargains. My dilemma then is to make sure I knit something from it and not just save it for the "perfect" yet unknown project. True we can all collect faster than we knit... I keep trying to even turn down thrift shop yarns that I don't imagine knitting soon. Not always successfully..


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Begin2Knit said:


> I guess I never had a "stash" as when I was actively knitting in the 70's & 80's I didn't have much wool left over, & if there was any left over, it was immediately used for something else! Now, of course, I'm a as a Beginner again, therefore I don't have ANY stash of anything! :lol:
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what "LYS " stands for?


Begin2Knit

LYS is Local Yarn Store


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Well most of my staches are organized. So does that make me a horder still? I just have a lot of "talent" for different things.
Karon


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I am trying to lighten my stash! just to much and not enough time to use it up.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

My husband just requested that I make him a Cowly Scarf like mine. After seeing the price of KPPPM yarn, and it takes two 50gm hanks, he decided that orlon was just as good and not nearly as expensive.

My question is this: Does someone out in KP-Land have an orlon variegated like fall leaves that they want to sell me ?~! Oranges, yellows, reds, golds, browns, greens... He really is only opposed to purple, black and white.

I used 350 yards of fingering weight to make mine. I'd like to keep the weight of the yarn as low as possible, I love the lay and drape of merino wool very much and have never worked with orlon. Any advice also welcome.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

My Family tells me that I have way too much yarn. But I tell them that I plan on using it all up. So this year my goal is to only use from my stash unless,I absoulately, need yarn for a certain project or need some to finish off a project. But I definately would be lost if I didn't have my stash.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My stash gets reorganised every so often, usually when I'm looking for yarn for a project and can't find the yarn I want.

I spread it all out with intentions of donating what I won't use, then it all goes back into different baggies and I tell myself "You never know, I might find something someday that I can use this for".

This way I can look at it, feel it and enjoy it all over again.
 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahhh, having a stash....

Husband decided that the yarn I got from Ann is wholly adequate and I have begun his scarf. I am using Dalegarn Baby Ull in Teal, light green and light blue with perhaps a purple stripe snuck in there. It's very soft yarn altho with the label being in a foreign language i do not know what the fiber is.... Does anyone out there know????


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

A BIG Thank-you for clearing up the mystery of the acronym 'LYR'  
Much appreciated.


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

I notice many of the clever KP folk use the term 'fingering weight'......
Can anyone explain what this is, mean, refers to, another word for it etc please?
:?:


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Fingering weight is fine sock yarn that is just one level less fine than Lace. Fingering weight usually has about 7.5 sts per inch and is so soft and drapes like liquid gold.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought too much sock yarn, supposedly to make the Sashay-type ruffled skirts, only to find out that dk worked just as well. I'm not too much into knitting socks right now, but I'm sure I'll use it up sometime--

Karen N.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll add...depending on knitting/crochet needle.



Lynda M Otvos said:


> Fingering weight is fine sock yarn that is just one level less fine than Lace. Fingering weight usually has about 7.5 sts per inch and is so soft and drapes like liquid gold.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'll add...depending on knitting/crochet needle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for adding that; you are absolutely correct.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> We talk a lot about our stash: what we have, how much we have, where we got it and where we keep it, and even how we sometimes hide it! We joke about it being an obsession and yet we openly encourage this obsession. In spite of this, some of you do not have a stash! How do you resist? Is it a choice? A matter of space or self-discipline or what?


I have very little of what could be called a stash and most of it is donated. I buy new yarn for specific projects, usually from Deramore, and use the donated yarns for dog coats/sweaters, dog toys, potholders etc. I have a zip up bag that a double sized duvet came in and it is only just about half full, so not what could really could be called "stash". It might be more if my pension could stretch a but farther.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have made a new year start on my stash. So far I've knitted a baby cardigan, a baby sweater and a man's hat. Unfortunately I've bought yarn twice since new year! That's why I will keep knitting, knitting, knitting!!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> My stash, if you can call it that, consists of leftovers from past projects. I would love to have a real stash but when I see a yarn I just don't know how much to buy for an unspecified project!, I did it once and now have 2 skeins of 2 different yarns that I don't know what to do with. Don't have enough for what I want to do and too much for something else. So how do you calculate how much to buy when you don't have a project in mind?


I agree, I see a good buy on yarn, stand and drool over it but usually end up walking away because I don't know what kind or what color I might want down the road. Or how much to buy. I do have quite a stash and can't figure out how to use it because, like others have already said, there is either not enough or not the right kind for the project I want to make. Sometimes it is very frustrating!


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a brilliant question I would very much love an answer to as well! I guess even you very experienced knitters couldn't give us an exact amount,  but maybe you could help folk like myself by giving us an estimate? Again I realise you would need more specifics, so how about:
Approximately - -
How much for a Scarf?
How much for a child's Jumper?
How much for an adult's Cardigan? 
How much for a baby's Cardigan?
How much for a baby's Shawl/Blanket? etc. etc :?: 
Would it be at all possible? 
It would be a huge help to someone like me, who hasn't a clue how much wool/yarn one needs for even a little pair of bootees!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Search "Yardage reference Chart" at the top of the forum page for a link to Lion Brand's chart. You can print it out or save the link.



Begin2Knit said:


> That's a brilliant question I would very much love an answer to as well! I guess even you very experienced knitters couldn't give us an exact amount,  but maybe you could help folk like myself by giving us an estimate? Again I realise you would need more specifics, so how about:
> Approximately - -
> How much for a Scarf?
> How much for a child's Jumper?
> ...


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you know on ravelry you can put in the type of yarn and how much you have and it will bring up patterns? I haven't tried it yet but plan to use it when I am ready to knit something with the alpaca I bought at a farm in upper Michigan.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always allow between 600 to 700 gm for an adults cardigan or jacket, I always have some wool left over, for a child I allow approximately 300 gm, baby's matinee jacket 4 ply it takes approximately 3 oz (about 100 gm). A baby shawl is about 600 gm 3 ply yarn. A scarf depends on what yarn you use but when I knit a fluffy one I allow three balls which is approx 150 gm. 

Going by the yardage on the pattern is the best way.


----------



## Janet 633 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi from snowy London.
What is LYS please ? 
I am learning so much from you lovely ladies.
Janet633.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

LYS is just Local Yarn Store. I had to ask too!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Janet, don't worry about asking, I had to ask when I first got on here too and I still have to ask about some of the abbreviations people use here. It took me forever to learn what a BFF was, and,...............I'm still not sure if I'm right, is it Best First Friend. I'm not one to abbreviate much, except when I LOLOLOL!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Best Friend Forever is another way that people use the BFF abbreviation.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Lynda, SEE I still didn't get it right! LOL Thanks for correcting me. Does anyone remember being blood brothers or sisters? We use to prick our fingers and touch them together to be BFF's.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Couldn't do that nowadays though. I am still BF with my bloodsister!


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Couldn't do that nowadays though. I am still BF with my bloodsister!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, nowdays one is always worried about blood-borne illness.



hazelbut said:


> Couldn't do that nowadays though. I am still BF with my bloodsister!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I know. Those were simpler times and we didn't worry about much of anything back then. They were fond memories. I lost touch of my bloodsister until a few years ago and decided to try and see if she was on Facebook and low and behold I found another friend who is still friends with my bloodsister. It was so much fun to get in touch again after all these years.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

The final gift I got from my late sister was Facebook. She told me to open an account and "Friend" her and then I could see millions of pictures of her family. So I did and during that time that I was looking at those pictures she died of a pulmonary embolism so big.... Anyway the last email I got from her said, "Of course I want to be your friend on Facebook." It was a Gift of the highest order; I was able to develop a closer relationship with our younger brother for the three years before he dropped dead of a heart attack.

I have also reacquainted myself with elementary school friends, junior high buddies and band mates and swim teammates from high school. Hard to beat that kind of coverage. Classmates.com found the old boyfriend, tho, I will admit !~! The Interwebs have broadened my world so much that it's nearly indescribable.


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank-you  Grannyn Nan & mavisb & others I may have missed  
for taking the time to answer my question re how to estimate, more of less, how much yarn one would require for a Scarf, a child's Jumper, 
an adult's Cardigan, a baby's Cardigan, a baby's Shawl/Blanket? etc. etc 
It is much appreciated.
 I must apologise for the delay in thanking all of you who replied, unfortunately I'm out of circulation at the moment, due to being confined to bed again.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope you get over your confinement soon so you can start knitting once again.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to admit to sometimes getting out some of my accidentally acquired yarn stash and sqeezing the balls, having a bit of a think about what I could make with it and then putting it away again because it's far toolovely to use!!
:lol: :lol:


----------

